# Newbie...



## dmbhawker (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been researching the past week on the forum and decided to go with a S&W M&P 9mm. I went to pick it up today from the store and they only had display models left (party foul). So i am going to have to wait till at least Thursday or Friday. Luckily the great state of Texas:smt1099 is a 45 minute wait so look forward to shooting it this weekend. Thanks for everyone's help and am proud to be a member of the forum.
-James


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I look forward to your range report and pictures. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome.

What was wrong with the display unit?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. They don't sell the ones in the display case?


----------



## dmbhawker (Nov 29, 2008)

well its a lot of money to spend and i want one that hasn't had greasy little hands on it. i know im wierd...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

dmbhawker said:


> well its a lot of money to spend and i want one that hasn't had greasy little hands on it. i know im wierd...


Nothing wrong with that and that alone doesn't make you weird. You know better than us regarding the weird aspect so we will bow to your judgment. :anim_lol:

We were just curious.

I hope you are as happy with yours as we have been with ours. (GS & I)


----------

